# Advice needed on reels



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

My favorite Real is my Daiwa Samuri 7i 4000, but it seems it is out of production. I like using this type of lightweight reel because I notice I can surf cast farther with a lighter real (13oz) rather then a heavier reel like my Okuma Avenger, which now I think is too heavy.

Which reel do you think I should buy next? Consider best bang for the buck? I see the new Samuri series, but it looks like only 3 bearings and a few reviewers said the handles fall off. 

Any Advice? My 7i works great, but i need a simular reel for my 2nd rod.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Look on eBay and Craigs list for used 7i 4000s. I find a lot of my old out of production reels on those sites.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think for now I might just go with the Daiwa Regal 5i 15oz it has good reviews, i could not find any 7i 4000 series. I am sure one will show up now or later, will keep looking.


----------

